# 2009 Cannondale - pix



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

follow the link

enjoy

http://www.cameleonbike.com/uploads/documents/prijslijsten bikes/cannondale/09 Intro ROAD.PDF


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The new Liquigas bike is nice but I like last years better.


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

Are the bikes for the U.S market? Because the web site looks German.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know what the prices are like for these new models?


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I believe the prices are unchanged from last year.

I have last year's Liquigas frame which I prefer over the new. Much like the green System Six Liquigas frame, I could imagine getting tired of it. If I had to choose between the black Liquigas and the white Ultimate, though, I'd have to think.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone have details on the new Super Six Hi-Mod (I think it's called)?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

eugkim said:


> I believe the prices are unchanged from last year.
> 
> I have last year's Liquigas frame which I prefer over the new. Much like the green System Six Liquigas frame, I could imagine getting tired of it. If I had to choose between the black Liquigas and the white Ultimate, though, I'd have to think.


I guarantee that the prices have changed.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry, I stand corrected. I just looked up the Supersix 1 which was 4599, now 4899.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

eldarko said:


> Does anyone have details on the new Super Six Hi-Mod (I think it's called)?



it's lighter :lol:

They are going to be saying 800ish grams I think. In the neighborhood of the R3-SL. Maybe a little heavier but you get the new hollowgrams too :aureola: 

Starnut


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Starnut - when will they be available? Are there newer Hollowgrams than the SL?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Who knows when. I bet you see it in the Tour. Actually you've seen it in the Giro. 



I'm guessing sometime next year................. We'll know next month as I'm going for my yearly brainwashing :lol:

There may or maynot be a new version of the SISL  

Starnut


----------



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

*liquigas team*

friday i got a quote on a liquigas supersix team, campy, fulcrum 1 racing wheels, at 6500; however, they said it was the white version of 2008. i thought the white version was 2009.

i would be interested in what you think of the price.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

no systemsix for 09?

And I heard they were offering a BB30 CAAD9


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

maxmasmav said:


> friday i got a quote on a liquigas supersix team, campy, fulcrum 1 racing wheels, at 6500; however, they said it was the white version of 2008. i thought the white version was 2009.
> 
> i would be interested in what you think of the price.


That's the price from last year. I didn't see this year's price list, but I would assume it went up a couple hundred dollars. I wouldn't pay that much if I didn't have to. As I posted earlier, I have the Team Replica version, but I paid significantly less than the sticker price. That's not to say that it's not worth the 6500.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

i doubt this is the complete catalog. No System 6, no 6/13 no synapse?


----------



## marcomi (Jul 20, 2008)

what about image&price of 2009 supersix ultimate


----------

